# Whitening/general show tips.



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

In a halter/showmanship class I've heard these tips:
Keep both of your arms at 90 degree angles
Keep your eyes up and watch where youre going
Smile
Make eye contact with the judge as much as possible, or always be looking at them


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

For whitening use a whitening shampoo, if its socks your talking about, wrap them overnight to keep them clean, and rub chalk into them on show day. Theres also white horse makeup you can get in tubes, i prefer chalk though.
Skinny hoods are the best way to keep a mane down, so i'd stick to that.
Theres also
Hoof black, baby oil and make sure your horse is trimmed up nicely.
I cant help with the tail as i use falseys..


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

hmm.. never used chalk before, more of a baby powder person myself. But i will have to try the chalk. Thanks!


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah i get it in a small tub in the grooming section of saddleries and use a small sponge to rub it in. 
I forgot to mention this earlier, but i clip white socks out. Makes them look whiter and its easier to apply chalk


----------



## RockNRoll (Jun 8, 2009)

All good tips - for very tough stains I have used OxiClean on white


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Grooming for show days starts WEEKS before the show, in a way.
You can't just let your horse be a complete piglet then expect him to look good after 1 bath the night before show day.

I use tail wraps (but you have to undo & rewrap them correctly or it does more damage than good) and do a general groom on occasion. Rugs & sheets can keep a horse with alot of white on it cleaner. Obviously keeping a stall-kept horse's stall clean helps. My color horses are kept inside on sunny days and turned out at night to preserve their color.


----------

